
Electric or hydrogen – which will win the clean car race? - clouddrover
https://www.abc.net.au/news/science/2019-11-17/hydrogen-vs-electric-who-will-win-the-clean-vehicle-race/11694400
======
Sendotsh
> Dr Munnings is a strong advocate for a mix of hydrogen and electric
> vehicles.

> He explains that hydrogen may be better suited to long distance, back-to-
> base transport such as buses and long-haul trucks, while electric vehicles
> are a good solution for the light passenger vehicle market.

I feel like this is the most realistic solution in general, especially here in
Australia. It's just not economically realistic to cover the country in
electric chargers.

I think hydrogen trucks/busses/etc with refilling at their depots and truck
stops, and electric for private use (with chargers at petrol stations once
they get faster), is the ideal dream here.

I also think the "ICE cars will be sunsetted by 2040" is absolute bollocks.
There's a huge amount of people who could never dream of buying a new car, or
even a recent (last 10yrs) used one, and it will take a long long time before
used EVs gain enough volume, and become cheap enough, to cover the lower
income demographics. There's still plenty of people around here driving in
cars from the 70s/80s/90s that they picked up for $5k and that was still hard
for them to buy.

Are we going to suddenly say "too bad, you're too poor to afford the future we
want"?

~~~
boznz
mostly agree but market and economic forces may change the goalposts over
time. Eg if the number of gas cars gets below a certain minimum the number of
gas stations could diminish and the cost of gas will probably rise as demand
falls, also the governments could screw up the gas taxes and emissions
standards, think what happened to cigarettes!

------
buffaloo
One of the big, but rarely mentioned, advantages to electric cars is the
ability to charge from the safety of your home. No more getting accosted at
some unsecured filling station that attracts people who want unhealthy food,
liquor, cigarettes, lotto, and potential victims.

